# Van Campers



## garmp (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone into van camping? We currently camp out of our full size Ford van, and are looking iat either a PleasureWay Traverse or a Sportsmobile with the penthouse roof. Both ore pretty much what we're looking for and both are pretty expensive. Which we can't handle at this time. Just looking for alternatives and suggestions.

thanks


----------

